# Rescue One Ambulance HIRING!



## Rescue One Ambulance (Nov 24, 2015)

Los Angeles County Licensed non emergency ambulance company hiring EMTs, new and experienced. Starting pay @ $11/hr.

We're also looking for a night dispatcher pay DOE.

If interested please call 562-355-7837

apply in person 15335 Illinois Ave Paramount, CA 90723


----------



## toyskater86 (Nov 25, 2015)

no website available ??


----------



## Rescue One Ambulance (Jan 7, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> no website available ??


not at the moment


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 7, 2016)

What's the owners name? 


This sounds like a familiar thread from last year.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 7, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> What's the owners name?
> 
> 
> This sounds like a familiar thread from last year.


Different company. You are thinking explorer-1


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 7, 2016)

Sultan Mohammed! Welcome back!


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 7, 2016)

Remi said:


> Sultan Mohammed! Welcome back!


?


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 7, 2016)

Don't believe (though could be wrong) that Rescue 1 is affiliated with Explorer 1 (run by Sultan Mohammed)...I know I've seen them around where I live doing IFTs for a little while now, certainly longer than I've heard of the Explorer 1.....


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 7, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Don't believe (though could be wrong) that Rescue 1 is affiliated with Explorer 1 (run by Sultan Mohammed)...I know I've seen them around where I live doing IFTs for a little while now, certainly longer than I've heard of the Explorer 1.....


Your right. Rescue 1 has been around longer.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 8, 2016)

My initial thought was it was sultan. Who later changed his name to sulten. From explorer 1.


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Jan 8, 2016)

Rescue One Ambulance? I thought they were gone long ago.


----------



## Rescue One Ambulance (Jan 12, 2016)

No. Definitely  not affiliated with Explorer-1. And yes we're are still around and growing.


----------



## looker (Jan 13, 2016)

Rescue One Ambulance said:


> No. Definitely  not affiliated with Explorer-1. And yes we're are still around and growing.


Yes growing for now but with the way medicare cracking down, 99.9% of current IFT will  be out of business in the next 5 years with no illegal activity on ambulance part. 

Also as far as owners names, rescue one ambulance start in 2009 and owner is ANDREW BOULOS


----------



## Rescue One Ambulance (Jan 13, 2016)

looker said:


> Yes growing for now but with the way medicare cracking down, 99.9% of current IFT will  be out of business in the next 5 years with no illegal activity on ambulance part.
> 
> Also as far as owners names, rescue one ambulance start in 2009 and owner is ANDREW BOULOS



You're 100%correct on the medicare issue but you have to get creative or think outside the box in order to survive.


----------



## MrJones (Jan 13, 2016)

Rescue One Ambulance said:


> ...You have to get creative or think outside the box in order to survive.



Which is where begins the downfall of most ambulance companies that end up on the wrong side of the law.

I'm just sayin'....


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jan 13, 2016)

My understanding is that Medicare does random audits. And while a company is going through the auditing process they will not be reimbursed for any claims. Which I hear can shut a legit company down since they can't afford to operate.


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Jan 13, 2016)

Rescue One Ambulance said:


> You're 100%correct on the medicare issue but you have to get creative or think outside the box in order to survive.


I had to read this post twice. I still can't believe it was posted.


----------



## Rescue One Ambulance (Jan 14, 2016)

Ambuwatcher said:


> I had to read this post twice. I still can't believe it was posted.


Whoa. Whoa Whoa....not it that way the most other companies get creative... basically saying finding a new way of revenue besides medicare...c'mon guys..have we not learned our lesson from prior companies???


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 17, 2016)

I think somebody should start looking into doing community medicine.  I think this is eventually what will happen.


----------



## toyskater86 (Jan 17, 2016)

Rescue One Ambulance said:


> You're 100%correct on the medicare issue but you have to get creative or think outside the box in order to survive.



You just burned yourself.


----------



## Rescue One Ambulance (Jan 29, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> You just burned yourself.


eh. We know what were about. Not going to feed the trolls


----------



## ImVenom (Aug 23, 2016)

*HEARD OF THIS COMPANY. EMT'S COMPLAIN ABOUT DISPATCH AT NIGHT. PROBABLY SLEEPING ON SHIFTS?? THEY ONLY HIRE WITHIN. STEER CLEAR? *


----------

